# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Nevaru pievienot jaunu teemu

## marisviens

Vairaakas reizes, dazjaadaas dienaas meegjinaaju pievienot jaunu teemu sadaljaa "peerk/paardod" (ap pl. 21niem), bet taa nepievienojas;(. Liidz shi, no shii pasha datora viss sanaaca. Kur vareetu mekleet vainu?

----------


## marisviens

Luuk, sheit pielikaas ar reizi. Uz pirkshanu, paardoshanu kaads ierobezojums uzlikts?

----------


## abergs

Pamēģini lapas apakšā:
"Delete all board cookies"
Man reiz līdzēja....

----------

